# Rhubarb Bread I



## Raine (Jun 8, 2005)

Rhubarb Bread I
 Makes 2 - 9x5 inch loaves (20 servings). 

1 cup milk
1 tablespoon lemon juice
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
1 1/2 cups brown sugar
2/3 cup vegetable oil
1 egg
2 1/2 cups all-purpose flour
 1 teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon baking soda
1 1/2 cups chopped rhubarb
1/2 cup chopped walnuts
1/4 cup brown sugar
1/2 teaspoon ground cinnamon
1 tablespoon butter, melted


Directions
1 Preheat oven to 325 degrees F (165 degrees C). Lightly 
   grease two 9x5 inch loaf pans. In a small bowl, stir 
   together milk, lemon juice and vanilla; let stand for 10 
     minutes.
2 In a large bowl, mix together 1 1/2 cups brown sugar, 
   oil and egg. Combine the flour, salt and baking soda, stir 
   into sugar mixture alternately with the milk mixture just 
   until combined. Fold in rhubarb and nuts. Pour batter into 
   prepared loaf pans.
3 In a small bowl, combine 1/4 cup brown sugar, cinnamon 
   and butter. Sprinkle this mixture over the unbaked loaves.
4 Bake in preheated oven for 40 minutes, until a 
   toothpick inserted into center of a loaf comes out clean.


----------

